# Developing Kodak TechPan Film



## McManniss (Apr 10, 2008)

I have several rolls of Kodak TechPan and Agfa APX 25 film that i've shot, but have been holding off on developing them. 

I've been a little confused as to what type of developer I should use to develop them since development controls contrast, at least for the TechPan, not sure about the Agfa.

Any recommendations for development on these 2 films. I usually do not develop film myself anymore, just take it to a pro lab in NYC (Duggall) and they develop it for me. but in this case I may try to develop it myself if I can  get the proper developer.

I just dont want to destroy my film without knowing how to properly develop it.

Any advice and recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steph (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't have first hand experience with either film. I never used them. For Tech Pan, the data sheet from Kodak might be a good way to start as it has a list of different developers to achieve different contrasts. Similar data must be available for APX25 but I don't know where to find it. Sorry.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 12, 2008)

You may want to check out http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html for other options 

Is Agfa APX 25 the same as Rollie Pan 25?


----------



## Early (Apr 12, 2008)

I once read where someone concocted a low sulfite, phenidone deverloper for the Techpan to lower the contrast, and bring out as much of it's inherent resolution as possible.

Sulfite in a developer reduces grain, but in doing so, it also reduces resolution.  And phenidone used alone will give you a very low contrast negative.

PS I never shot Techpan, so experiment.  Also, because of the low sulfite content, it's a one shot.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 12, 2008)

Do not develop the Tech Pan in anything but Technidol or Photographer's Formulary TD3. 

You can develop the APX25 in a regular developer, but I would still do it in a very fine developer.

Technidol is still available on ebay and various online stores. TD3 is available from the Photographer's Formulary website.


----------



## Helen B (Apr 12, 2008)

The choice of developer for Tech Pan is slightly dependent on what speed it has been exposed at.

I used to use Technidol, way way back, but I switched to Rodinal 1+300. I found that needed to be exposed at around EI 16 for good shadow detail. I've also used Xtol 1+5, TD-3, TechXactol (expensive to ship to USA) and Flexcolor (ie C-41 developer). If TechXactol was easier to get in the USA that is what I would use. Failing that Flexcolor (or any C-41 developer, I guess) is good, as is TD-3, which I use most of the time these days.

Xtol 1+3 and Rodinal 1+25 or 1+50 also work for APX 25, in particular Xtol. I tend to use W2D2+ more than Xtol for APX 25.

Best,
Helen


----------



## McManniss (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the valuable input. When it comes to developers I have very little knowledge.

The TechPan & APX were both exposed at 25 ASA.


----------

